# Chuck Holbrook



## CDG (Feb 3, 2017)

A JTAC was killed in a training accident on White Sands Missile Range recently.  Not a lot of details that are out in the open, so I'm just going to post the notice the TACP Association sent out.  

RIP, Chuck. 



To the TACP community:
It is with great sadness that I inform you of the passing of Chuck Holbrook. Chuck was tragically killed in a training accident at White Sands Missile Range on January 31, 2017.
He was a highly respected and beloved member of the JTAC community and will be sorely missed.
The TACP Association will work with Chuck’s family and his company to determine what support the Association can offer. We will pass along pertinent information to you as we receive it.
Please be mindful of social networking communications and please continue to respect the privacy of Chuck’s friends and family during this heartbreaking time.
You may contact the TACP Association through our Facebook page or email:
support@TACP-A.org.

Sincerely,
MARCUS MADER
President, TACP Association


----------



## Grunt (Feb 3, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Brother!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 4, 2017)

Rest In God's Own Peace.


----------



## Dame (Feb 4, 2017)

So sad. Rest in peace.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 4, 2017)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 4, 2017)

RIP.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 4, 2017)

Very sorry to read this.  My sincere condolences to all affected.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 4, 2017)

Heard about this the other day.   Godspeed.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 4, 2017)

Blue Skies


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 5, 2017)

Rest In Peace, Hand Salute.


----------

